# Looking for a simple old school hardwire soluition for my Ipod...



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not much in to car audio, at all. Here is what I have... old but nice Blapunkt head unit with a 3.5mm aux input plug on the back. Ipod classic. What I would like to do is use a single standard Ipod plug for both audio and charge, rather than 2 like I do now. I'm handy with wiring as needed. I would prefer to have a hardwired power source rather than a ligher plug. I suppose worst case I can stuff an extra 12V plug under the dash somewhere. Is there any single cable that will do what I need. 
Google baffles me on this one. Info overload.


----------

